# Ss Dunbar



## Kasper (Feb 5, 2008)

I have been asked by an old gentleman if possible to locate details of a ship, in which his father/grandfather sailed as Master. 

Vessels name: DUNBAR 

House flag: Blue with white letters WH 

Built: 1900 in NE England 

Single screw steam driven cargo vessel. 

British Registry. 

Any help would be much appreciated. 

Tks


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Kasper,

info on the DUNBAR.

Built 1900 by Connell Scotstoun - Yard No256.
Cargo vessel - British.
3672 tons.
LPP 108.2m x B13.7m.
Single screw turbine - 10 kts.
1st Registerred Owner - Dunedin SS Co Ltd.
Port of Registry - Leith.
Name Changes:
1918 Chertsey - Owner - Britain SS Co Ltd.
1929 Michalis Poutous - Owner - P.M. Poutous.

Broken up in Bilbao 21.7.32.

Hawkey01


----------



## ray1buck1 (Sep 4, 2005)

Kasper
Could thisbe yoour man 
There was a William Martin as the Master signed on the “SS Dunbar” in Hull on the 26th May 1911 he was aged 42 the ship arrived San Francisco on the 2nd December 1911, having sailed from Vancouver Island 21st November 1911
Ray


----------



## Kasper (Feb 5, 2008)

*Dunbar*

Thanks very much for your assistance. 
I'm sure the old gentleman will be really pleased , as he's apparently been trying for some time , to find out about the ship.


----------



## lugger (Jan 26, 2010)

"Dunbar" featured in the 1950 Ealing Studios film "Pool of London" starring, among others James Robertson Justice and a very young Leslie Phillips.
The actual ship used in the film looked Scandanavian, Dunbar was just painted on for filming. Very good location shots of what then a very busy part of London Docks.


----------



## jagman.4112 (Aug 24, 2010)

It is possible that my grandfather Arthur Rhodes Lee Master Mariner sailed on this ship with his family sometime between 1900 and 1911. I have photos of my mother as a little girl dressed in oriental dress, I guess taken in China or Japan. I also have a painting of the ship which came from his house. Can anbody confirm.


----------



## David Yaw (Jan 23, 2012)

*SS Dunbar*

I'm a new member looking for help ref Dunbar please. The Japanese transport Sado Maru was torpedoed by Russian warship Rurik near Shimonoseki around 15 June 1904. HM Consul in Nagasaki R de B Layard reported the British transport Dunbar rescued some 70 survivors and delivered them to Nagasaki. He gave ship's number as 70251. I think this was number for Dunbar, previously called Peer of the Realm and originally built Sunderland 1876, de-registered 1898. Maybe consul was using an outdated Lloyd's List. Dunbar number 109604 was built Whiteinch 1900, more likely to be vessel concerned. Looking for further info including crew members, route of voyage, and any other info please.


----------

